# Digital Map



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Is there such a thing as a map of Europe much the same as on a satnav
That can be bought and downloaded onto my Mac. I am looking for something like the Garmin map that can be browsed on the computer zooming in and out for greater or less detail when planning a route. I want to download the complete map so that I can use it even when I am not connected to the internet.

I find this kind of mapping better that book maps because of the much greater detail as you zoom in. 

Wobby


----------



## RossMcC (Mar 30, 2009)

I put Route 66 onto my Mac a while back, works just like you're wanting, and you can also link a GPS device if you want to use it like a Sat Nav.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This might help Wobby. Any country map or sat image.

Ray..http://www.multimap.com/


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Ross McC,
I use a Mac and would really like some more details about this if that is possible,
thanks
lala


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

RossMcC said:


> I put Route 66 onto my Mac a while back, works just like you're wanting, and you can also link a GPS device if you want to use it like a Sat Nav.


Where and what did you get I have googled Route 66 and came up with a whole lot of stuff, not quite sure which to go for though, can you advise.

Thanks Wobby


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

You could also try autoroute or mappoint both do what you wish but not sure about Mac

Keith


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Wobby,

you can get Autoroute on fleabay cheap as chips. Get the CD/DVD, copy it to your hard drive and you have all of Europe down to street level. You can download Aires etc., create routes in fact do everything offline. We use it all the time on our laptop.


----------



## RossMcC (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry Wobby, it looks like I spoke too fast. I have an old version of Route66 on my mac, but it looks like they only do software for mobile phones now. Autoroute wont run on a mac, and I'm not sure what's out there now that would.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Looks like I'll have to buy Parallels Desktop 5.0 for Mac and run autoroute on MS

Thanks for all the advice seem I'll have to run MS on my Mac


Wobby


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Why buy software when you can use Google maps free of charge

If you spend a little time you can copy all you need onto your computer for when you are not online

Taking a screen shot on the Mac is easy, but I use "Skitch" recommended by "Sallytraffic" This is also a free download.

Good Luck

Biglol


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi all, not wishing to hijack this thread, but I have Autoroute 2010 on my Windows XP laptop. I also have TomTom satnav, does anyone know (or use) these two together??
I am sadly not up to par with satnavs!!  

David


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Biglol said:


> Why buy software when you can use Google maps free of charge
> 
> If you spend a little time you can copy all you need onto your computer for when you are not online
> 
> ...


Thanks, when on line I do but I can't when not on line (aires) and I quite enjoy planning my next route in the.

Wooby


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Wobby

Another prog you might look at is Route Buddy 
http://www.routebuddy.com/routebuddy/index.html
there is a trial version US data only though

says it works on mac

Keith


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

kaybee327 said:


> Wobby
> 
> Another prog you might look at is Route Buddy
> http://www.routebuddy.com/routebuddy/index.html
> ...


Thanks Keith

Just had a peep and it looks promising, going to have a good look now.

Wobby


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

kaybee327 said:


> Wobby
> 
> Another prog you might look at is Route Buddy
> http://www.routebuddy.com/routebuddy/index.html
> ...


Thanks again Keith for the recommendation, I have purchase the software and European maps from routebuddy. The mapping is very good just what I wanted. Zooming in and out on the map can be a little slow but I can live with that as the detail is stunning. They recommend having 1gig of RAM although 2gig is advised. The price is to match the size of download,--- 6gig compressed double that decompressed,--- big, but I got what I wanted and that made it worthwhile.

Wobby


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

RouteBuddy seems to be the only current one available for Mac.. You buy the software ($99.50) then buy maps. UK & Ireland is $39.99 for a road 
map. All of Europe is $19

Would be grateful Wobby if you could explain a bit more about ' The price is to match the size of download,--- 6gig compressed double that decompressed,-
But it doesn't seem to be compatible with our GPS.

lala


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I think you'll find that the all Europe mapping is a lot more than $19, I paid, by the time UK vat was added £163-77 and thats on top of the software so its by no mean cheap, that included full UK & Irl mapping. The download is in a compressed format which your computer decompresses and the size of the full europe and UK mapping will take up about 12gig of your hard drive.
The mapping is supposed to be compatible with Garmin & some Tomtom. You can download the software including a small map for free, so you would be able to test if you satnav is compatible before you buy. All this info is on their website along with the option to join their forum, which I did and found it very informative. Its not the best program I've ever seen and it does lack a lot of options that microsoft have, but its the only one for Mac, and as I said before the mapping is very good.

Wobby


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry about that, I must have deleted some of the message in error. It was meant to be;
http://www.routebuddy.com/routebuddy/index.html

RouteBuddy seems to be the only current one available. You buy the 
software ($99.50) then buy maps. UK & Ireland is $39.99 for a road 
map. All of Europe is $199.99, Western Europe $149.99 and individual 
countries mostly $39.99.

Wobby, once you've used it a while can you post how you are getting on with it?
thanks
lala


----------

